# I just need some possitive thoughts



## Anyah_Green (Jul 11, 2006)

some prayers too please. ;0) We have had some cash flow problems lately. We have been fortunate enough to be able to pay all the bills (meanig no angry phone calls). However being broke is still hard. So I finally broke down and began looking into a debt settlement. I have all the paperwork filled out and my rep is talking with the Review board now ( well 6 minutes ago...). If we get approved for this program we would have more money so ( Heaven forbid) we could have a savings! So I'm really praying for this. Any prayers or possitive energy would be appreciated.

Also any lotto numbers...lol!









I luv you guys, thanks for listening!


----------



## Lia (Jul 11, 2006)

Girl, don't worry, everything will be okay . Living tight is not easy, but it'll pass quickier than you think. I'll tell you what happened last year here at home (i don't know if i already told that history):

Well, my father owns a lottery "store" (here in brazil, you can only play on the federal lottery, who has specific stores which sells tickets, and also that stores are like mini-banks, where you can pay bills and receive money from some social programs). Last year, in November, one Saturday, when my dad's partner at the store went to open it to start business, he found out that the bank that controlls the lottery stores (Caixa Economica Federal) blocked the signal to the cashiers , meaning that the store couldn't run anymore. Why? The store owed *90.000 reais* (imagine if you had a store in USA that owed 90.000 dollars) to the bank, and it would grow more if the store remained closed because of taxes. My mom got completely desperate, and to make the story shorter, at Tuesday was a holiday, and in less than 2 days she sold our 2nd car and made loans, lifting more than 70.000 reais in only 2 days. My dad freaked out and instead of staying here, he got so desperate and ashamed of himself that he went driving until my aunt's house, which is on another state and 1 day and a half of drive.

Mom covered the hole in the store, but because of everything, we had to "fasten the belt tighter" and live with only 1 car, taking buses, spending the less possible... Now, like 7 months after, we're still tighter than it used to be before, but it's getting better.

Ah and about dad's partner: my mom doesn't want to see him anymore, because if she sees him again she'll beat him up, because he said that the store had the hole because dad was stealing from the store, taking much more money from the store than he did. He also told a bunch of lies to other friends, because of jealousy and envy, telling that here at home we used to make sumptuous parties, every year dad and mom would sent us abroad in trips, that we couldn't live so well like we did if dad wasn't taking more from the store... SOB that guy, isn't it? But he lost almost all of his friends, beggining with dad, because before that they were best friends, and the other friends know that everything he was saying were lies, so they got away from him.


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyah_Green, hopefully everything's going to be fine and send you my



and





Lia, I'm sorry that you and your family had a hard time, but it's good that it's getting better now.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 11, 2006)

I hope everything works out for you! It's hard to live on such a tight budget. I can totally sympathize


----------



## eightthirty (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww, hun! I know how you feel. I hope everything works out for you. As silly as this may sound, listen to your radio. Change the channel often. Radio stations have contests ALL THE TIME. If you send me a PM, I can help even more, by telling you the 5 W's of what's going on in your area right now! I'm a contest junkie so I listen for all the contests and they have helped me out of binds numerous times. Whether you win cash or prizes you don't even want...it can help more than you know. I know it sounds silly, but just humor me and I'll help advise you as much as I can.


----------



## mintesa (Jul 11, 2006)

Hang in there girls! but dont forget to keep on smiling, and dont forget to keep on hugging your love ones.

and 1 hugs *HUG* from me.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to here that, sweetie. I will definitely keep you in my prayers! Good luck with everything.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jul 11, 2006)

First off, here's a great big (((((HUG))))).

I've been where you are and it's not fun. But, I do have to say that what you focus on becomes reality. If you are "wanting" to get out of debt, focus on properity. Get up every morning and give thanks for everything that you have (house, car, family, health)...start focusing on everything that you DO have. The more you focus on what you have, the more you will get. The more you focus on what you do not have (or lack) the more you will get.

I know it sounds THAT easy. And, it is. And it is not.



But, I guarantee you that by changing your perspective and attitude about where you are in your life, your entire reality will change. Gone are the days where you feel in debt, in over your head, and here are the days where you feel happy and free, properous.

I know it works, because it's worked for us. We went from making a $40,000/year single income two years ago (I'm a SAHM) to making almost $200,000/year income (to date, this year). We have our car and our home as our only debt. And, by the end of the year, that will all be paid off. If you can imagine it, you can achieve it. But, remember, Thoughts become things.

I'll stop here, but if you desire to learn more, let me know.





Life is about choices...what choices are you going to make today?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

I totally know the feeling AM!!! We've been there before... It took moving 932 miles and me NOT working for it to start making a difference, which sounds really weird! You've got my e-mail addy if you ever want to rant and rave! I hope everything works out okay for you sweetie!


----------



## Gwendela (Jul 12, 2006)

Sending tons of positive thoughts your way sweetie!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* First off, here's a great big (((((HUG))))).
I've been where you are and it's not fun. But, I do have to say that what you focus on becomes reality. If you are "wanting" to get out of debt, focus on properity. Get up every morning and give thanks for everything that you have (house, car, family, health)...start focusing on everything that you DO have. The more you focus on what you have, the more you will get. The more you focus on what you do not have (or lack) the more you will get.

I know it sounds THAT easy. And, it is. And it is not.



But, I guarantee you that by changing your perspective and attitude about where you are in your life, your entire reality will change. Gone are the days where you feel in debt, in over your head, and here are the days where you feel happy and free, properous.

I know it works, because it's worked for us. We went from making a $40,000/year single income two years ago (I'm a SAHM) to making almost $200,000/year income (to date, this year). We have our car and our home as our only debt. And, by the end of the year, that will all be paid off. If you can imagine it, you can achieve it. But, remember, Thoughts become things.

I'll stop here, but if you desire to learn more, let me know.





Life is about choices...what choices are you going to make today?

Wow! You know I think you are so right! When I was preparing for this I had lots of paper work to ge tout ( of corse! lol). SO I was getting it and I was really thankful for how I had already filed them in folders, and they were in order. Then I have recently started learning and using Microsoft "Money 2004" and that has been amazing! I had always been resistant to programs like money. but it has really changed my views on how we spend cash. 
Anyway thank you for the supposrt! You all always know how to cheer me up!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Jul 12, 2006)

I totally empathize about the money situation...but I am sure it will all work out for the best!! Everyone hates to hear this, I know - but it could be worse!!

I have you in my prayers...and I know you are being unselfish - you just need to get back up on your dollar feet! Hehe, we all need that at least once in our life


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. Big hugs to you!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks again guys. ;0) Here's hoping things will get going soon with that debt settlement...if I'm approved! lol!


----------



## mandy_ (Jul 12, 2006)

Living in a tight budget stinks, but you'll get through it! Just stay positive. In then end, I'm sure it'll all work out okay. You're in my prayers though!


----------



## tsims (Jul 12, 2006)

hang in there Anyah, after my health issues last year, we got whamed again this year when my hubby had a heart attack, we never thought we could get sick,

all our creditors were nice and let us get caught up on payments and most even with no interest, except one. because of them we just filed a chapter 13.

i guess more important thou, we are now getting healthy and realizing our health is way more important than money, and we need to slow a bit.

ts


----------



## blondie36 (Jul 12, 2006)

keep your head up,things always seem to workout in time


----------



## audrey (Jul 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tsims* i guess more important thou, we are now getting healthy and realizing our health is way more important than money, and we need to slow a bit.
ts

Yes, do keep smiling and please never forget that your health is far more important than anything else. Things will get better.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jul 12, 2006)

Hope u get through it.


----------



## Nox (Jul 21, 2006)

I offer my prayers. I know you can find a light at the end of the tunnel. Keep a positive mind like you've been doing, and you are your hubby will come out the other side.


----------



## ivette (Jul 21, 2006)

anne-marie, hi. i'm ivette from nj. i'm sorry to hear that you and your family are going through some tough times. i know what its like. have some problems of my own that

i'm trying to resolve. just wanted to say that things have a way of working themselves out for the better. i know, easier said then done. but remember as the

saying goes "there's always light at the end of the tunnel". and of course mut.

i'll pray for you. feel free to pm me anytime


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 21, 2006)

My prayers are with you.


----------

